# When good concert photos go bad



## Charlsie (Jul 28, 2007)

I've posted several snapshot threads here, but while going through some old concert photos I decided it was time for a bloopers thread. Here are some photos that... just didn't turn out as expected.

"Look! No legs!"






Matt from The Feds has him beat, though. No head!






Just when I thought Drew was going to pull some awesome crazy rock move... 
Let's not even talk about the bad focus, camera shake, excessive noise (because I couldn't be bothered to run such a shot through Neat Image).






Apparently Rock wasn't important enough to completely include in the photo. Poor guy. He _is _always telling me I love his guitar more than I love him. This doesn't really help my case, does it? (For the record, I don't even remember taking the photo, heh.)






Well, the lighting was interesting... Judging from the looks on the guys' faces, the crowd wasn't.






Can we say _contrast_?











And just to prove I can actually take a half-decent photo sometimes, here's my favorite from the latest show I shot.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 28, 2007)

they have a very raw 70's style feel to them, that headless one is wierd


----------



## neea (Jul 29, 2007)

I actually really like the first contrasty one.


----------

